# Help Identify this cat, thanks.



## Snowfan

It was early dawn andlow light. The pics are through screened windows. Seems a little leggy for a bobcat.





While I took these pics there was a coyote in my driveway eating a rabbit. Seemed like the 'yote took the cats meal.


----------



## Critter

Sure looks like a bob cat to me.


----------



## El Casador

Telling by the head, I would say Bobcat also...


----------



## wyogoob

Feet are way too small to be a lynx.


----------



## bowgy

Looks like bobcat, here's a couple I ran across while elk hunting.


----------



## Bax*

Bobcat for sure.

That last pic threw me off. I didn't see your caption about it being a coyote and I kept looking at it thinking "the first couple pics are definitely a bobcat, but that last one looks like a coyote to me."


----------



## Snowfan

Thanks everyone. I'll go with bob too. 

My pics disappeared, at least on my machine. Does this site have a problem with photobucket pics?


----------



## Critter

Looks like the problem is on Photo Buckets end. 

Bax lost his bug that was running around in his signature.


----------



## WillowCreekMan

Definitely A bobcat, and a handsome one at that....Coyotes are bully's. Bobcat probably ran down the rabbit and the coyote, being the thugs they are stole it


----------



## Old Fudd

Looks like a Bobcat. My Grandad was a government trapper back in the 40's and 50's. Can't believe that cat giving up with out a scrap with that Yote. My Grandad said pound for pound the Bobcat is a super Bad A--The guy on the fence looks like he needs a nap, Maybe he had already ate a half a dozen bunnies.cause he looks like me after a Turkey Dinner in November.


----------



## wyogoob

Critter said:


> Looks like the problem is on Photo Buckets end.
> 
> Bax lost his bug that was running around in his signature.


I lost my pics too but I see most of them were back today. The sauerkraut pictures didn't come back. The photobucket tech prolly doesn't like sauerkraut; nobody lies sauerkraut.


----------



## Kwalk3

wyogoob said:


> I lost my pics too but I see most of them were back today. The sauerkraut pictures didn't come back. The photobucket tech prolly doesn't like sauerkraut; nobody lies sauerkraut.


My wife is half Korean half German. She has been instilled with a deep reverence for fermented cabbage by both parents from an early age.

Also, cool bobcat pic in the OP.


----------

